# How Would You Rate The 2003 Early Season



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*How Would You Rate The Early Season?*​
Excellent422.22%Above Average211.11%Average422.22%Below Average316.67%Poor15.56%No Opinion---Did Not Hunt422.22%


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Now that it's all said and done, tell us how you did...

Compared to last year how would you rate this early season?

Excellent---Much Better than last year.

Above Average---Better than last year.

Average---About the same as last year.

Below Average---Not as good as last year.

Poor---Very Bad compared to last year.

No Opinion---Did not hunt this year and/or last year.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I had a pretty good early season this year. Personally I didn't find it as good as last years in terms of numbers; I.E. number of birds seen and number of birds bagged (obviously factoring in one less week this year). It looks like the goal of reducing the population is working! Still plenty of geese to be had but less birds compared to the absurd amount of geese as last year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Numbers were down in my opinion, and a lot spookier than years prior. You could tell in August while scouting which areas were shot at during the spring and summer months, as the birds would sit far from roads and in hidden areas. So in some respects, the numbers might not have been as low as I figured, they were just better at feeding "invisibly".

But the way the birds were acting this past weekend coming in to the decoys, I could pretty much eat all the words of the last paragraph. 11 more days until Round 2!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I really cant give a comparison to last years early season,(I didnt really hunt geese until the last two days of the early season last year),but I would still rate it as excellent.I scouted a lot and found more than enough roosts with 250+ birds by the second weekend of the season.Any one that has ever hunted with me knows that I will scout untill I find the birds and rarely give up.It payed off this year.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

About the same as last year except better numbers of geese this year,

Three of us hunted 5 days and on 3 we were in the flyway for them traveling to feed. One day we moved into the flyway and the other we just stayed until we got our birds.

Sunday we had stayed for a while after we had our birds and we had 9 total land in the decoys the balance of the morning. Then we went grouse hunting.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It was alright, went out 3 times between our group and shot 60 birds, so it wasnt bad but not great.
Im ready for the ducks in the corn!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Last year we harvested more birds, but then I was out more last year than this year! If it wasn't for my last weekend it would have been a slow season! Although my last weekend was a blast. Bird #'s were down in some of the area that we hunt so things were slower!

Now comes the smarter birds!

Mav...


----------

